

Cofound.org matches you with the cofounder you're looking for - dtwwtd
http://cofound.org/

======
vabmit
I couldn't get this site to work. No matter what I did, it kept telling me my
e-mail was invalid. It sent me an e-mail verification that I clicked on and it
told me it verified it at that time.

Some other points: \- The very odd location descriptions seem to exclude
Cambridge, MA (MIT, Harvard, etc) \- Skills: I'm primarily a C
Programmer/Admin but there's nothing C programming, Cloud, Ops, or SysAdmin
related \- Search Results: They don't display the useful information (skills,
location, etc). Focusing on showing pictures makes it feel oddly like a dating
site. A dating site is definitely not how I want to find a co-founder. \- The
UI is lacking - Why collect any location information, like zip code, if you
can't search by it? \- The UI doesn't scale - It would be tedious to use this
site if it had thousands of users.

Also, did you check to see what other similar sites were available first?
<http://cofoundr.com/> was set up a few years ago by a Google engineer (Rami
Bitar).

I don't think you've hit a MVP with this site, yet. I would have waited to
post it.

~~~
mulka
Hi, my name is Kyle Mulka. I'm the founder of cofound.org.

Sorry about the trouble with signup. Looks like we've got a bug. We'll fix it
soon.

The location descriptions are pretty general for now because there aren't a
lot of people on the site yet. As more people join the site, we'll add
regions. For now, Cambridge falls into the Eastern US region. But, if you get
more people in your area to join the site, we'll add a region just for you
guys. We'll probably have to switch to a better location system to do radius
searches in the future. But, the region thing was a quick hack to get
something up and running that was better than just using zip codes.

I just added a C programmer skill for you. Please add a feedback item for any
other skills you want added.
<http://cofound.uservoice.com/forums/98435-general>

We may remove photos from the site, or at least make them less prominent. You
only really need them if you are going to meet in person and you need to know
who to look for.

You can browse by ZIP code on the people page. <http://cofound.org/people>

I agree that our current location search sucks, and we're going to fix that in
the next month or so.

We did a little bit of research into other similar sites. The one you
mentioned, cofoundr.com, doesn't appear to have any sort of location filter.
Does anyone use that site?

------
donofrip
A perfect response to a question I just asked. Thank you!

------
kierank
It was funny to see the lack of a "Programming: C" category.

~~~
mulka
fixed.

